# Clunies Shipping Company



## neil maclachlan (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Shipmates,
I've a question to put to you that someone may help solve my curiosity.There was once a shipping company called "The Clunies Shipping Company" I think there ships were registered in my home town of Greenock Scotland In my mind I remember "The Doris Clunies" and "The Marianne Clunies". I somehow think they were owned by The Caldwell Brothers a local firm of Marine Engineers who also owned a small boat building copany in Cardwell Bay ,Gourock. What became of those vessel especially The Marianne Clunies?
Thanks ,
Neil.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Adams Yard*

Neil,

Yes, you are right. The Caldwells ran the yard which was located between Adam Street and Cove Road, Gourock. I went to school with David Caldwell, a son of one of the brothers you mentioned. I also lived round the corner from the yard, in Steel Street, for my first eight years, before moving to the other end of Gourock.

Clunies? Doesn't ring any immediate bells but I'll have a dig around. (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

neil maclachlan said:


> Hi Shipmates,
> I've a question to put to you that someone may help solve my curiosity.There was once a shipping company called "The Clunies Shipping Company" I think there ships were registered in my home town of Greenock Scotland In my mind I remember "The Doris Clunies" and "The Marianne Clunies". I somehow think they were owned by The Caldwell Brothers a local firm of Marine Engineers who also owned a small boat building copany in Cardwell Bay ,Gourock. What became of those vessel especially The Marianne Clunies?
> Thanks ,
> Neil.


Neil

Heres both the vessels in question

Opossum	5760	410	54.2	A30	1918	1918 WESTERN OCEAN, US Shipping Board, Portland, Ore. 
1918-19 US Navy - Naval Overseas Transportation Service. 
1937 US Maritime Commission, Portland, Ore. 
1941 EMPIRE OPOSSUM, MOWT managed by G.Heyn & Sons Ltd. 
1947 Managed by the Admiralty, ammunition store hulk. 
1949 MARIANNE CLUNIES, James SS Co, London. 
1950 ANSGARITOR, D.Oltmann, Bremen. 
1953 Schlussel Reed. D.Oltmann & Co, Bremen. 

MacCallum	8252	430	58	17	1943	Merchant Aircraft Carrier 
1943 MOWT managed by Hain SS Co, St.Ives. 
1947 DORIS CLUNIES, Clunies Shipping Co, Glasgow. 
1950 converted to merchant ship. 
1951 SUNROVER, same owner. 
1953 Dracoulis Ltd. 
1957 EUDOXIA, same owner. 
1959 PHORKYSS, Phorkyss Shipping Corp, Monrovia. Lebanese flag. 
1959 transferred to Greek flag. 
1960 Scrapped Osaka


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Neil

Just checked the local directories for Caldwell Brothers and Clunies Shipping in Gourock and Glasgow and nothing shows. Looks like the Shipping Line went out of existence in the 50,s or 60,s


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

gdynia said:


> Neil
> 
> Just checked the local directories for Caldwell Brothers and Clunies Shipping in Gourock and Glasgow and nothing shows. Looks like the Shipping Line went out of existence in the 50,s or 60,s


Neville,

From the 50's until its demise (early 70's ?), the boatyard was known as "Adams". To be honest, although the Caldwell Brothers were the Head Honchos, I'm not sure if it was ever known as anything other than Adams.
If japotttinger comes on-line, he may be able to help. (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Neil/Ray

Looking through some of the old records of the Clunnies vessels they are all ex MOWT vessels bought then sold on within a few years. Cannot find anything to say they had vessels actually built for themselves. If you do a Google search with Adams boatyard Gourock theres a webpage comes up but for some reason I get access denied its ckua.com/celticshow/announcements.html


----------



## neil maclachlan (Aug 22, 2005)

*The Clunies Shipping CO*

Thank you all for your replies to my request. I remember hearing a story about how "The Caldwell Brothers" got started.During the war there were many merchant ships came into The Tail Of The Bank at Greenock in need of repairs and as there never was onough space alongside in docks or drydocks these enterprising Caldwells would hire one of McNeils Lighters to take a repair crew out to ships in need of repairs.Later they had a machine shop in Greenock to do machine work.I think after the war they puchased from the MOWT the two ships in question. In order to keep them earning money they carried on sailing and bring cargos of wheat from Canada during this time they put shipyard people on board to travel on the ship dismantling the Carrier landing deck.On discharging the cargo they would also discharge the scrapped carrier deck. THe last time I saw the Doris CLunes she was lying at the Great Harbour in Greenock having a boat deck,accomodation, funnel and bridge installed. These are my memories of that particular vessel and I always wondered what became of her and The Marianne Clunes. The Caldwell Brothers did eventuall own Adams yard in Cardwell bay,but it was always known as Adams Yard,it was at the foot of Adams St,the other side was on the Bay side where they used to have a slip way which I think cossed Marine Road. I worked with Bill Caldwell when I was maintenance superitendant with Playtex Limited. Bill move to the states and passed away some years later. Its a long story but may be of interest to the readers.
Thanks for your appreciated help,
Neil


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

You might as well tell the rest of the story Neil now you've started it! I am sure many people would like to hear it, and many of these stories will get lost if not recorded somewhere.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Clunies Shipping Company Limited, Glasgow, was established in 1947, shifted to Greenock in 1948 and ceased shipowning in 1955. It owned four ships, "Doris Clunies", "James Clunies", "Margaret Clunies" and "Marianne Clunies". "Doris Clunies", completed 1943 by Lithgows as MAC "Empire MacCallum","1947 purchased and converted to merchant ship at Greenock 1950. "James Clunies", completed 1945 by Wn Gray as a/c repair ship HMS "Guillen Sound", 1947 sold Clunies Shipping, 1948 converted to merchant ship at Greenock and renamed "James Clunies". 21 April 1949 aground Punta Mogotes, Argentina. Broke in two, wreck disappeared in gales 1050. "Margaret Clunies", completed 1945 as submarine repair ship HMS "Mullion Cove". 1947 sold Clunies, 1948 converted to merchant ship at Greenock and renamed "Margaret Clunies". 1951 renamed "Waynegate", Turnbull Scott, 1961 "Katingo"(Panama flag), 1964 "President Magsaysay", 1968 "Magsaysay". 19 July 1968 ER fire off Korean coast, towed Pusan, CTL, broken up locally.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Dave,

Well done. That's squared things away very nicely. (Applause)


----------

